# High idle on cold start



## saj1jr (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seen a few threads about this, but they weren't too specific and mostly for 2011's, so I figured I'd ask again.

I just picked up my Cruze a few days ago. Everything is going fine, EXCEPT, I recently noticed a high idle after a cold start. It starts out idling at about 1500, then 30 seconds or so in, it drops down to 800-850. What is the deal with this? I feel like this shouldn't be happening at all, so something must be up.

Thoughts?

2012 Cruze 1LT RS, auto trans.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

It's normal. I'd give you more info, but I don't know the specifics.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

saj1jr said:


> I've seen a few threads about this, but they weren't too specific and mostly for 2011's, so I figured I'd ask again.
> 
> I just picked up my Cruze a few days ago. Everything is going fine, EXCEPT, I recently noticed a high idle after a cold start. It starts out idling at about 1500, then 30 seconds or so in, it drops down to 800-850. What is the deal with this? I feel like this shouldn't be happening at all, so something must be up.
> 
> ...


Your engine is perfectly normal. The reason for the high idle is to get the catalytic converter to light off faster. Don't worry about it and drive!

You'd be having kittens if you had a new Mazda3 with the Skyactiv engine. Those idle at 2000 RPM for 15 seconds on cold start. Again, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## saj1jr (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright, just thought I'd make sure. I feel like I'm being overly picky about things, but, I feel like it's the right way to take it with a new car.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a Honda in high school that would idle at 2500 until it warmed up a bit. Man, it was noisy! Apparently that was how the 3-stage idle in the carburetor was supposed to work, though. 2500 for a few seconds, then 1500, then 900.


----------



## cruze1LTturbo (May 19, 2016)

My 2011 Cruze LT does the same thing. I was wondering if the choke is programmed to idol high and could be reprogrammed? adusted but other threads seem to indicate that this is normal


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

cruze1LTturbo said:


> My 2011 Cruze LT does the same thing. I was wondering if the choke is programmed to idol high and could be reprogrammed? adusted but other threads seem to indicate that this is normal


It's normal and there's nothing you can do about it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

My Diesel does this. However it will only sit at 1000rpm for a while before it warms up.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> My Diesel does this. However it will only sit at 1000rpm for a while before it warms up.


No cats to light off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

